# Yosemite Inn, Mariposa CA - anyone know this hotel/motel?



## Lisa P (May 1, 2008)

We're having a terrible time finding affordable lodging near Yosemite on short notice.  Found this hotel/motel online with a room available so I called them and booked it.  May cancel w/o penalty up to 48 hrs ahead.

I don't really know much about it.  It's not listed on TripAdvisor, no reviews on Frommers or AAA, a Google search only turns up the hotel's own website.  Yosemite Inn-YOSEMITE Nat'l Park-Mariposa, CA- Home  Looks like a basic, older-type motel w/free wireless and breakfast, which could be perfectly fine for our needs or it could be a nightmare if it's not clean and safe.

Has anyone here ever been to this place?  Does it look adequately safe and clean for a place to sleep only?   Thanks for any insights!!


----------



## swift (May 2, 2008)

I can't say about the hotel but just to let you know I think it is about an hour of winding roads away from the gate.


----------



## california-bighorn (May 2, 2008)

We were at Yosemite for 3 days the middle of April. We stayed at the Cedar Lodge. The prices at the Cedar Lodge are probably about the same as the Yosemite Inn in Mariposa, but it is about 30 miles closer to the park entrance. We did go into Mariposa one night for dinner and were a little disappointed. Beside the pizza place and a hamburger place, there were only a couple of nice restaurants and the one we wanted to eat at had a 2 hour wait and we would not have been seated until 9pm. On the other hand, we had a great dinner at the restaurant right on the grounds of the Cedar Lodge. Go to www.nationalparksreservations.com/yosemite for info on several motels in the area.
The falls were ripping in April and are probably even more impressive now. We "hiked' up to 3 different falls, 2 of them were easy the other Vernal Falls, a little more effert was required.


----------



## DeniseM (May 2, 2008)

Is there nothing available IN Yosemite for your dates?  That would be my first choice.  In addition to National Park accommodations, there are private vacation homes in the park - http://www.redwoodsinyosemite.com/


----------



## tompalm (May 2, 2008)

A couple years ago we went and I did a lot of research on where to stay.  I finally decided to bite the bullet and spend the extra money on staying in the Yosemite Lodge.  We needed two rooms at $200/ night per room, so it wasn't cheap and we only stayed three nights.  It turned out to be the smart thing to do because of traffic and people entering the park and leaving the park.  We were there in the middle of May and I can't imagine how bad it gets during the summer.  We ate at the Lodge cafeteria or dining area every day and it was very good. 

I know the lodge fills up a long ways in advance, but they do get cancellations and if you can get one or two nights there, stay just outside the park for one night and then drive to the lodge early the next morning.  It does cost more to stay at the lodge or in the park, but by the time you add in all the time and gas to get in / out of the park, it is worth it.

The point is, if you can find anything in the park, the extra money is worth the convenience.


----------



## Lisa P (May 2, 2008)

I do hear what you all are saying, _thank you_.  And I completely agree!!!   

There is no availability inside the park, of rooms of ANY type for 2 of the 3 nights we'll be there.  It's not an option at any price.   

For the places suggested above and elsewhere that we've looked, the majority are _fully booked on the Saturday night_ in the middle of our 3-night weekend, if not booked for the whole time.  And the last few remaining rooms available for our nights have rates of $200+ for a room to sleep 2 (we have 5 people) and $350+ per night for a single room to sleep all of us.  We're paying nearly that for all three nights in Mariposa.  Spending ~$650 less is worth the drive, not that we have a choice.

Still need to know about this place, Yosemite Inn, or any other that's likely to have a room last minute.     More suggestions welcome...


----------



## kapish (May 2, 2008)

There are always last minute cancellations. Try calling Reservations: (801) 559-4884  (http://www.yosemitepark.com/accommodations.aspx )


----------



## DonM (May 2, 2008)

When I visited Yosemite a few years back we stayed at a private residence that was very nice called the *Incline House *which was 6 miles from the entrance of the park in Merced.

I can't find the website, but it is in Merced.

Good Luck


----------



## billwright1 (May 2, 2008)

Have you looked in Oakhurst? That is close to one entrance to the park and has several hotels.


----------



## applegirl (May 2, 2008)

I think the recommendations on here to stay in the park are good ones. It would be worth the extra  money. At this last minute though there may not be any rooms available. You could also check out VRBO.com for private rental homes.  Good luck!  It's beautiful!


----------



## DeniseM (May 2, 2008)

DonM said:


> When I visited Yosemite a few years back we stayed at a private residence that was very nice called the *Incline House *which was 6 miles from the entrance of the park in Merced.
> 
> I can't find the website, but it is in Merced.
> 
> Good Luck



Do you mean 60 miles?  Merced is far more than 6 miles from the park, and then you still have a 20 min. drive to Yosemite Valley.  From Merced to Curry Village it is 81 miles and almost a 2 hour drive.  Map - http://www.mapquest.com/mq/3-0YVHBCO1033vNJA0


----------



## DonM (May 3, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> Do you mean 60 miles?  Merced is far more than 6 miles from the park, and then you still have a 20 min. drive to Yosemite Valley.  From Merced to Curry Village it is 81 miles and almost a 2 hour drive.  Map - http://www.mapquest.com/mq/3-0YVHBCO1033vNJA0




Sorry- I misspoke. It is in El Portal . It is only six miles outside the park


http://www.homeofyosemite.com/listi...artrange=All&endrange=All&substart=M&subend=S


----------



## eakhat (May 3, 2008)

*Yosemite lodging*

We stayed within the park, but it was still a 30-minute, winding drive to the major sites.  It was better than driving out of the park.  We spent less than $150 per night.  We were satisfied with the place.  It had a full kitchen, living room, dining area and a bedroom.

Yosemite’s Scenic Wonders Vacation Rentals
	7403 Yosemite Park Way
	Yosemite National Park, CA  95389
	1-888-Yosemite


----------



## labguides (May 3, 2008)

Oakhurst isn't far from Yosemite. Try Bass Lake.


----------



## Lisa P (May 4, 2008)

Incline House is booked solid.     So is Yosemite’s Scenic Wonders Vacation Rentals, except for one room ($400+/nt).  But thanks to both of you for the tips.   

A kind person on another forum pointed out that Yosemite Inn (by address) is also known online as EC Lodge and the TripAdvisor reviews are abysmal.   

So I'm still hunting... looking now at vrbo.com, searching Oakhurst too, still calling daily for in-park cancellations.

Thanks _so much_ for being willing to offer suggestions and help!!!


----------



## DeniseM (May 4, 2008)

Lisa - how about the World Mark timeshare at Bass Lake? - you could even post a request on the Last Minute Rental Board, if your check-in date is within 45 days.  

So the Redwood Vacation rentals are full too?  Wow!


----------



## gomom (May 4, 2008)

Did you try the highway 120 entrance? 
Here are some B&Bs

www.staynearyosemite.com


----------



## Lisa P (May 10, 2008)

Update...  We've changed around our itinerary so that we'll visit Yosemite a week earlier than previously planned.  Flying in to a different airport than we'd thought, for this trip, so it will work out well.

The Yosemite NP website for reservations showed the new Saturday night we'd need as fully booked but we thought it'd be easier to get lodging nearby on a non-holiday weekend.  We tried to book the Friday night inside the park.  *I called the 800# and it turns out they have a little more availability than the website shows!*  So we've reserved a hard-walled cabin w/o bath for *2* nights, the whole weekend!  :whoopie:   The tent-cabins are also available, for a little cheaper but I'm told that the regular cabins have electricity and they're generally closer to the facilities than the tent-cabins.  DH and DSs (die-hard campers) are really excited about it!  LOL.  DD and I are fine w/rustic for the benefit of staying inside the park for a couple days.  It'll enable us to spend more of our short time actually enjoying the park.

Thank you so much for encouraging me to keep looking!!!


----------



## davis6 (May 18, 2008)

Make sure you do the raft trip down the Merced river.  It is a wonderful float.  No white water great view of the valley. I have quite a bit of experience up there if you want any tips you could PM me.


----------

